# What to do with trapped animals?



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

We have an issues with animals getting into our trash cans outside. Most mornings on my way off to work I have to clean up a mess of trash that has been spread over my back yard. I have set a live trap this past week and have caught 4 cats, 2 squirrels, a skunk and a raccoon. I released the squirrels since their not responsible for the trash mess. I released the skunk live just to get rid of it without getting sprayed. I took the cats for a drive well outside of town (released live) to get them out of our neighborhood (we have a lot of strays). and I killed the raccoon (big nasty bugger) I'm sure he was the one getting into my trash cans.

My problem is that I live in town and obviously the discharge of firearms within city limits is NOT legal. So what would be a good way to dispatch these nuisance creatures in a humane way? Without having to shoot them.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

A 220 conibear on a pole.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

[quote="chillin";1593826]A 220 conibear on a pole.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire[/quote]

I had thought about one of those traps but I'm not sure if there could be any legal issues I would have to deal with if some ones dog or cat got into it. I would definitely have some angry neighbors to deal with.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Live trap into a garbage can full of water. As far as skunks go, I have seen my uncle carry a live trap with a skunk under his arm, put the trap in the trunk of his car and take it away to dispatch it. Theory being, a skunk won't spray if it can't lift its tail or risk getting spray all over itself.

P.S. Releasing cats out into the "country" will likely doom gamebirds and other small game animals. Please rethink that option.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I mean slap it over their head after you catch em in the live trap. You cannot set a 220 on dry land. I like the garbage can idea to.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I like the garbage can of water idea, I think I'll do that. I have no love for stray cats either. I don't think my wife will let me kill them though.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I agree with everything you did except by taking the cats for a ride, your just giving the problem to someone else, you should have given them the same treatment as the raccoon. Actually I probably would have turned the raccoon loose and taken the cats for a ride that they would never returned from. Stray cats in our town is un believable and no one wants to deal with it. Humane society won't , local Dog warden has no say, they all say talk to the commissioners about it and that's it. So I ask what to do with them if I get them in a live trap, they respond by saying they really can't tell you what to do with them. LOL and they mean, take them for a ride they won't return from.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

yakfish said:


> I like the garbage can of water idea, I think I'll do that. I have no love for stray cats either. I don't think my wife will let me kill them though.


I agree with the trash can of water... we used to do this on my uncles land all the time... had neighbors that would call the law anytime they heard gun fire... 

What momma doesn't know won't hurt her... LOL


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I live outside town and I cannot begin to tell you how many stray dogs and cats have been dropped off and ended up on my door step... So I have to agree with the water in the garbage can, but my feelings are that The Other animal should be dunked.. People who drop these dogs and cats off "in the country" really tick me off... I just wish more of them would be caught ,,,


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

22 cci cb caps out of a rifle is very quiet ..... for the big vermits....other wise..... I have a cooler full of water for the smaller traps and chip monks


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've heard of using a 5 gallon bucket with water for chipmunks and mice. Just put some nuts on a small piece of styrofoam in the middle for bait. Make sure it's small enough that the animals sink after jumping onto the styrofoam.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Pour some Clorox into your cans.


----------



## Dm32 (Mar 2, 2011)

Legally you cant do any of these things. Call your local animal control officer or game warden. 
For sure you dnt want to get a ticket for trapping out of season 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I personaly never use a garbage can, I have a pond. I always have a rope tied to a live trap in case I catch a skunk although I have never had one spray. Better safe than sorry. I never tell my wife, I never relocate, and very few like minded people ever know. I can't stand people who take their dogs and cats to the country and let them go. That is a big problem where I live. I also don't care much for cat owners that let them run loose, if they get into my trash or leave paw prints on my vehicles they soon won't come home.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Dm32 said:


> Legally you cant do any of these things. Call your local animal control officer or game warden.
> For sure you dnt want to get a ticket for trapping out of season
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I may be wrong but I think the law is different if you are trapping nuisance critters that are damaging your personal property?


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

What is it with people hating stray cats so much  . It isn't the cat's faults that their owners were too irresponsible to keep them. If it weren't for stray cats we'd probably have alot more diseases from rats and mice as well. To humanely help curb the population donate to groups like Humane Ohio who go out to neighborhoods and catch strays to spay and neuter them and give them vaccinations. 

I remember when I was growing up some parts of Toledo had issues with stray dog packs terrorizing neighborhoods, the one I grew up in was one of them. Where are all stray dog haters!?! 

What do you think happens to all the rabbits people give their kids for Easter??? They usually end up in parks or out in the country.

OP your trash problem is with Raccoons, they are far smarter than we give them credit for  . Aside from getting locking trashcans or weighing down the lids there's really nothing you can do to stop them, get rid of one and another will pop up.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

There are plenty of other wild animals out there that can control the mouse population besides stray cats. The cats also kill the rabbits and birds which I like to hunt. 

If you are concerned about diseases that mice bring into the house, get a cat and keep it inside. If you still have a mouse problem in a few months, get a new cat!

I just paid to have two stray female cats spayed. The wife started feeding them when we moved into the new house. They had a total of 7 kittens last year. Kept one of them, gave away 5, and one got killed by a wild animal. 

Check the regs on trapping and nuisance animals. I know for cats in my county, if you keep a stray and feed it for more than 2 days, it's your cat and you have to pay the county warden to take it off your hands!


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

spikeg79 said:


> What is it with people hating stray cats so much  . It isn't the cat's faults that their owners were too irresponsible to keep them. If it weren't for stray cats we'd probably have alot more diseases from rats and mice as well. To humanely help curb the population donate to groups like Humane Ohio who go out to neighborhoods and catch strays to spay and neuter them and give them vaccinations.
> 
> I remember when I was growing up some parts of Toledo had issues with stray dog packs terrorizing neighborhoods, the one I grew up in was one of them. *Where are all stray dog haters!?*!
> 
> ...


Right here. I'm sure you've seen what a stray dog pack will do to deer. I had a stray/wild dog attack my Brittany once. Took care of him with a Model 94 30-30. Here out in the country .22s and 12 gauges are also go-to tools. Don't think you are doing the cat or dog any favors by letting it go out here. They attack gamebirds and animals, and they WILL be put down. Sorry if I sound like a cruel heartless bastard. It is what it is...


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

My father in law, pops ***** he traps with his nail gun.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

As far as cats, I don't really like them, but wouldn't shoot one. They don't bother me, but then again I don't really have too much of a issue with them around my parts.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

spikeg79 said:


> What is it with people hating stray cats so much  . It isn't the cat's faults that their owners were too irresponsible to keep them. If it weren't for stray cats we'd probably have alot more diseases from rats and mice as well. To humanely help curb the population donate to groups like Humane Ohio who go out to neighborhoods and catch strays to spay and neuter them and give them vaccinations.
> 
> I remember when I was growing up some parts of Toledo had issues with stray dog packs terrorizing neighborhoods, the one I grew up in was one of them. Where are all stray dog haters!?!
> 
> ...


A cat is a domestic animal, whether or not its feral or not doesn't matter. It was still bred to be a domestic animal. It doesn't belong in the woods. Catch it, kill it. Maybe the irresponsible owners will learn their lesson if "Fluffy" doesn't come home. 

As far as the stray dog haters go. The OP caught cats ..... the other posts about cats were in response to him catching cats. Had he caught dogs and released them in the woods I can guarantee the other posts would have been of the same nature. Dogs were bred to be domestic animals .... they don't belong in the wild. I've shot at plenty of dogs that were running deer. I've also dispatched a couple of dogs I caught in leg hold traps while I was trapping on state game lands. You don't let any domestic animal go in the woods. If you want to take them to the humane society that's fine. 

Personally I would have let the raccoon go, and drown the other animals the OP mentioned.

Heartless soul that I am


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Place a couple of handfulls of MOTHBALLS in each Trash Can. The animals hate the odor of Mothballs.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

My neighbor puts his trash bags out the nite before pick up,Which is around2-4pm.The Crows pick the bags open and make a mess,Along with those that let their dogs and cats out at nite to do their business and go back inside.We used to to have a problem with wild critters.Now it's just drop Fluffy and Buster off in the allotment far away from the house. I feel they should be dropped off far away from their house NAKED As far as dispatching them that is a personal decision.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. I think I have everything I need now from the suggestions given here. No need for this to get into a cats vs. dogs argument. I won't release anymore strays either. 

Thanks all.


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

yakfish said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I think I have everything I need now from the suggestions given here. No need for this to get into a cats vs. dogs argument. I won't release anymore strays either.
> 
> Thanks all.


 ~ and what's wrong with Dawg VS. cat arguments? 
This injustice will nOt stand man.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

willy said:


> ~ and what's wrong with Dawg VS. cat arguments?
> This injustice will nOt stand man.


I guess if it makes you feel better I will drown a stray dog along with stray cats too. If its tearing apart the trash it dies!


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

yakfish said:


> I guess if it makes you feel better I will drown a stray dog along with stray cats too. If its tearing apart the trash it dies!


Was that hard? 

8)


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

If you're shooting at a dog in the woods, at least take a good kill shot. You don't realize how many gunshot dogs are brought to the vets because someone took a shot at a running dog. Most have owners, some don't. All cost money to deal with and every animal suffers. I don't like strays anymore than the next guy, but at least kill the damned thing if you're going to pull the trigger. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

gobrowntruck21 said:


> If you're shooting at a dog in the woods, at least take a good kill shot. You don't realize how many gunshot dogs are brought to the vets because someone took a shot at a running dog. Most have owners, some don't. All cost money to deal with and every animal suffers. I don't like strays anymore than the next guy, but at least kill the damned thing if you're going to pull the trigger.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Was that hard?

8)


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

willy said:


> Was that hard?
> 
> 8)


Nope


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BtweenShots (May 6, 2007)

I discovered my elderly neighbor had critters under his trailer driving my dog crazy and me. I set a live trap that evening. Earley am the smell was horrible and went and checked the trap. Well I got what I asked for 1 adult and 2 young'n skunks. A first fore me for sure. I called the township and got no help and no animal control either. I learned that one cannot legally trap and move them (possums, raccoons, skunks) to any other area. I hit the yellow pages and found a liscensed control crew to remove them and found out they would gas them and dispose of them $$$$$. A few questions and I learned how to do it myself. A couple of house hold items (old sheets) a dryer vent hose and a secluded area and a vehicle. :S Do I need to say more? It took almost 2 weeks to coax the remaining pups out and disposed of them A skunk can have up to 12 babies and the adult male may stay with them also.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

yakfish said:


> I guess if it makes you feel better I will drown a stray dog along with stray cats too. If its tearing apart the trash it dies!


Must make you feel manly drowning animals  Why don't you try putting your head under water and have someone hold you down and see how much you like it. There are more humane ways. At least show some bleep respect for living creatures.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

spikeg79 said:


> Must make you feel manly drowning animals  Why don't you try putting your head under water and have someone hold you down and see how much you like it. There are more humane ways. At least show some bleep respect for living creatures.


You realize my whole reason for starting this thread was to ask for a more humane way to dispatch nuisance critter right? Releasing them live was my first though but based on the responses here I now realize that may not be the best (or even legal) option. I also live inside the city limits so shooting them is also not a legal option. The means of dispatching I have used in the past where not as clean a kill as I would have preferred so I came here to ask for a better way (out of respect for living creatures I might add). I'm not doing this to feel "manly" as you put it. I'm doing it for a reason which has been previously stated. If you have a better suggestion of how I can dispatch these animal in a more humane manner I am open to suggestion. If you don't have a better solution then don't complain about it.


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Jigging Jim said:


> Place a couple of handfulls of MOTHBALLS in each Trash Can. The animals hate the odor of Mothballs.


Its not easy getting the balls off moths to put in the trashcan.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

spikeg79 said:


> Must make you feel manly drowning animals  Why don't you try putting your head under water and have someone hold you down and see how much you like it. There are more humane ways. At least show some bleep respect for living creatures.


Well, this is going downhill fast. Maybe call PETA. They can take care of the cats and dogs...oh, wait... http://www.petakillsanimals.com/

I didn't understand yakfish to say he was going to go on a slaughterfest against the neighbors cats and dogs and drown every critter with a collar and tag. Lighten up a little.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yakfish said:


> You realize my whole reason for starting this thread was to ask for a more humane way to dispatch nuisance critter right? Releasing them live was my first though but based on the responses here I now realize that may not be the best (or even legal) option. I also live inside the city limits so shooting them is also not a legal option. The means of dispatching I have used in the past where not as clean a kill as I would have preferred so I came here to ask for a better way (out of respect for living creatures I might add). I'm not doing this to feel "manly" as you put it. I'm doing it for a reason which has been previously stated. If you have a better suggestion of how I can dispatch these animal in a more humane manner I am open to suggestion. If you don't have a better solution then don't complain about it.


for real man..your interest is in humanely dipatching of nuisance critters..nothing wrong with that..by spikeg's post, im guessing hes inviting you to drop off all nuisance critters at his house so he can deal with them.

The water idea is humane in your situation..and it sounds like you've exhausted every other idea you could to keep them alive...


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Just put a bunch of rat poison around trash can.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You can get a dispatch pole that uses syringes to euthanize critters. Some trappers use them to dispatch skunks. Personally, I don&#8217;t know if the cost is justified, but it is an option. I&#8217;ve heard fly bait kills within minutes, but I&#8217;m not sure if you could get a trapped animal to consume any.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

9Left said:


> for real man..your interest is in humanely dipatching of nuisance critters..nothing wrong with that..*by spikeg's post, im guessing hes inviting you to drop off all nuisance critters at his house so he can deal with them.
> *
> The water idea is humane in your situation..and it sounds like you've exhausted every other idea you could to keep them alive...



LOL! I like that idea. spikeg79... what's your address?


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Water in a trash can. The end. I'd hate for some people to hear how trapped ***** are handled.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

as stated... take em swimming.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

yakfish said:


> LOL! I like that idea. spikeg79... what's your address?


Hell if I had some land and a barn I'd give ya my address to drop off the kitty's or dogs  . Just saying drowning isn't a humane way to go no matter what the others say. I commend you for wanting to find a more humane way to do it. The cats & dogs people trap could at least be dropped off to the local pound or animal shelter even if they're left in a box/cage after hours.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Animal proof the trash cans. Latched lids. Tie them down. Mothballs or other repellant. Outsmart them and they will move on.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

spikeg79 said:


> The cats & dogs people trap could at least be dropped off to the local pound or animal shelter even if they're left in a box/cage after hours.


Don't do that. Nothing good comes of it. Just causes headaches for someone else and introduces more diseases to an already overcrowded pound. If you were to go that route, just keep them and try and adopt them out yourself. Have fun!



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

JMLaceUp said:


> Water in a trash can. The end. I'd hate for some people to hear how trapped ***** are handled.


From what I was told by several people that it's illegal to release a live raccoon after it has been in a live trap.. Possums are a pain in a live trap.They wanna play dead and only 1 way to get them out [email protected]


I accidentally drowned a red squirrel in a bucket of water that was draining from the spouting.

I've got a buddy that owns several of the critter control franchises.You can give them a call:

http://columbus.crittercontrol.com/


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

if drowning them in a barrel doesn't sound very appealing, i have done it and it took longer than expected, it didnt sit well with me for some reason. put the cage next to your exhaust outlet on your car, put an old blanket over the cage and exhaust, to trap the gasses in, start your car, let it run 10 minutes. The carbon monoxide puts them to sleep pretty quickly, then they die shortly after that. It is very similar to how many professionals do it.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I just take far away and hope they don't beat me home.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

My brother's brother in law was away from home for a few day's but had left a live trap out for a pesky ground hog he had been having a problem with. Yep, you guessed it, he caught the ground hog in the trap. So my brothers niece calls him up to come and take care of the ground hog. So in my brothers infinite wisdom, he takes his .243 over. Well, he dispatched the hog and nearly ruined a perfectly good live trap!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

.410 shotgun is the only way to go. Won't hurt the trap and the animals never know it hit them. Drowning is too slow in my opinion.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

fontinalis said:


> if drowning them in a barrel doesn't sound very appealing, i have done it and it took longer than expected, it didnt sit well with me for some reason. put the cage next to your exhaust outlet on your car, put an old blanket over the cage and exhaust, to trap the gasses in, start your car, let it run 10 minutes. The carbon monoxide puts them to sleep pretty quickly, then they die shortly after that. It is very similar to how many professionals do it.



..thats a good idea too..never thought of that one


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

fishngolf said:


> Its not easy getting the balls off moths to put in the trashcan.


I am in Medina County. We have Huge Moths in Medina County!


----------



## Parttime (May 4, 2012)

Blue marlin fly bait and coke or Pepsi. Mix it together in a bowl and let it sit by the trash can for the night. Any thing that licks it will be dead! It's some nasty stuff. The animals won't make it far. Usually within a couple feet of the bowl. Works great. Don't put it out if there is something you don't want dead around. Then dispose of the caucuses. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

yakfish said:


> We have an issues with animals getting into our trash cans outside. Most mornings on my way off to work I have to clean up a mess of trash that has been spread over my back yard. I have set a live trap this past week and have caught 4 cats, 2 squirrels, a skunk and a raccoon. I released the squirrels since their not responsible for the trash mess. I released the skunk live just to get rid of it without getting sprayed. I took the cats for a drive well outside of town (released live) to get them out of our neighborhood (we have a lot of strays). and I killed the raccoon (big nasty bugger) I'm sure he was the one getting into my trash cans.
> 
> My problem is that I live in town and obviously the discharge of firearms within city limits is NOT legal. So what would be a good way to dispatch these nuisance creatures in a humane way? Without having to shoot them.




ok i know im going to get an ear full but here it goes.....the best way to deal with stray cats is to get them fixed.....and then return them into the wild....after a few are caught and fixed they will keep the other starys away....stray cats are very protective of there area.....the clark county pound will fix them for a very cheap price..crop there ear and you return them to the wild....just kiling stray cats doesnt solve anything....theres plenty of them....the pound used to go out every few years round up 1000's of cats and kill them...didnt change a thing...now they trap them..fix them...and return them into the wild...problem is getting better in some areas in clark county...

onto the racoons, skunks, etc.....i used to live in the country and would have all sorts of animals get into the trash and such.....try buying a better trash can....or set up a safety light by the trash can or a sensor that makes noises as things come up too it....they'll move on....

just my 2 cents....i just think its funny how quick some are to kill animals but are the first ones to complain about people doing the same things to fish....such as pay lakes....but oh well good luck....


----------



## Parttime (May 4, 2012)

fontinalis said:


> if drowning them in a barrel doesn't sound very appealing, i have done it and it took longer than expected, it didnt sit well with me for some reason. put the cage next to your exhaust outlet on your car, put an old blanket over the cage and exhaust, to trap the gasses in, start your car, let it run 10 minutes. The carbon monoxide puts them to sleep pretty quickly, then they die shortly after that. It is very similar to how many professionals do it.


Gas or diesel? This could be a good science fair project! If I were only still in school. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

People are the problem with stray dogs and cats, PETA is the problem with all they little furry critters , when the fur business took a dive from all those idiots they seem to be everywhere now. I can remember trapping as a kid and back then you hardly ever seen a fox, now they lay dead all over the highways just like raccoon, etc. I seen somewhere how much damage a stray cat will cause to the wildlife population in a year and these are cats that still go home to eat. They are a natural born predator and hunt other animals because that's just what they do. At least there are laws that people are supposed to follow for dogs, license and leash or confine laws and we have dog wardens. The same should be for cats. I don't like either one running loose and if it's on my property I should be allowed to deal with it however I see fit. Just try and and convince the Humane society of this. I had mentioned before that I have called every agency in our county about how to deal with the cat problem and what to do with the strays if caught in the live trap and absolutely no one wants any responsibility for them. Last thing I was told by Humane society was to call county commissioners and complain to them, I said in other words you have no advice or are of any help. yes. Now she told me if the animal looks to have been abused then they will of course get involved, GO FIGURE.
At one time 30 years ago I was confronted by a pack of wild dogs on some public hunting area and it was kind of remote. I was lucky and was able to avoid them at close range ( 12-15 dogs ) later I talked to a park ranger for the area and he told me to shoot any dog I seen there that was not a hunting dog or with someone. I proceeded to do that over the last 20 some years and you would be surprised at the amount of dogs I left in field there. As far as the wild animals being pests, I leave them alone if possible, they have a right to go about their activities if it's possible without causing any harm. Cats and dogs , put them down.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Well the drowning option works pretty well. It didn't take long at all. I just dunked the whole cage in the trash can of water this morning I went back out 2 minutes later and it was done.

As far as cats and dogs go. we have dozens of strays in our neighborhood but I have never seen a stray dog around here. I think the raccoons are the main culprit that are getting into my trash but any stray cats I catch will get the same treatment.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

They make live traps that instead of a cage are a plastic that you simply flip up and stick a hose in.

They cant see through the plastic either, havent had any issues with skunks spraying me

of course this is only to be done during trapping season


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

fishngolf said:


> Its not easy getting the balls off moths to put in the trashcan.


if you want to go harvesting moth's balls, you need a license.

And yes there is a moth's balls harvesting season (when their ball's are at their peak), look it up, it's on the ODNR page.


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

"2 squirrels, a skunk and a raccoon. I released the squirrels since their not responsible for the trash mess."

You did WHAT? 

it's called guilt by association - those two squirrels should have been in a pot braising while you took the other critters on a nice back road ride to become another persons problem.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

willy said:


> if you want to go harvesting moth's balls, you need a license.
> 
> And yes there is a moth's balls harvesting season (when their ball's are at their peak), look it up, it's on the ODNR page.


I guess that I should have expected this - coming from a member named "Willy".


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I say fight the wild animals with wit and see if you win. I see going head to head with a creature we all consider dumb (and failing over and over) a lesson we could all use. I have a fenced in yard so I considered getting a dog to keep other animals away. But then I will have a poop problem. 

I have no problem with killing stray cats, they are a nuisance and don't belong in the wild. Cats are harder to tell between pets and wild. So I don't kill because lots of people around me have pet cats that live in and out of the house. I grew up with outside cats and have no need to kill a family pet for leaving paw prints on my car. People just need to learn how to take care of their OWN cat problem. It should be illegal to have a cat that is not fixed unless you have a breeders licence. Then the price of cats would be $100 and the world would be a better place.

As far as dogs, I only decommission dogs if they look like it needs to be done. sick, starving, aggressive. Dogs don't fair on their own as well as cats and its not hard to tell if its a pet or not.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

ironman172 said:


> 22 cci cb caps out of a rifle is very quiet ..... for the big vermits.....


That's what I use for woodchucks and I live in 'downtown'.  from out back deck we shoot at old coke cans suspended in a tree for target practice.

Feral cats are natures H Bomb. They hunt and kill everything, including things you want around like snakes and birds. They should be taken to the pound or given the .22 solution.

Don't fool yourself about the squirrels, they get into my garbage cans here and chew on everything. They get the pellet gun solution.

I don't put out poison because it's indiscriminate and we have dogs and kids on our street.


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

Lock your trash cans, or put lids on them. Put a cinder block or 2 in the bottom, making it harder for an animal that weighs 10 pounds (or less) to pull over. Maybe try putting your trash out in the morning before pickup, instead of having it sit out all night?

To me, it sounds as if some people are less intelligent than the vermin that continue to constantly outwit them. If you can't outsmart an animal with a brain the size of a peanut.... then maybe you shouldn't be allowed to own a gun to shoot them either.

Someone once argued the point on the thread about feeding deer and the deer overpopulation/density that "animals were there first, if you moved into their place, you should expect to have to deal with them" (paraphrased, not quoted)


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Thor said:


> Lock your trash cans, or put lids on them. Put a cinder block or 2 in the bottom, making it harder for an animal that weighs 10 pounds (or less) to pull over. Maybe try putting your trash out in the morning before pickup, instead of having it sit out all night?
> 
> To me, it sounds as if some people are less intelligent than the vermin that continue to constantly outwit them. If you can't outsmart an animal with a brain the size of a peanut.... then maybe you shouldn't be allowed to own a gun to shoot them either.
> 
> Someone once argued the point on the thread about feeding deer and the deer overpopulation/density that "animals were there first, if you moved into their place, you should expect to have to deal with them" (paraphrased, not quoted)


This. 

As long as you keep trash (read: food) accessible, you'll continue to have animals. Fix the actual cause of the problem, instead of the symptoms, and they won't come around in the first place. 

You wanted an easy way to deal with them, well there you have it. How's not having to deal with them at all sound?


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

whjr15 said:


> This.
> 
> As long as you keep trash (read: food) accessible, you'll continue to have animals. Fix the actual cause of the problem, instead of the symptoms, and they won't come around in the first place.
> 
> You wanted an easy way to deal with them, well there you have it. How's not having to deal with them at all sound?



I agree with these statements for the wild critters but there is more of a problem with stray dogs and cats, this is entirely different than just containing food or trash. There needs to be more control over the domestic animals, to me cats are the worst because there are no laws to start with concerning them.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

glasseyes said:


> I agree with these statements for the wild critters but there is more of a problem with stray dogs and cats, this is entirely different than just containing food or trash. There needs to be more control over the domestic animals, to me cats are the worst because there are no laws to start with concerning them.


True, and that's what my post was referring to; not stray, domesticated animals. That's a different discussion altogether!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Curtis937 said:


> ok i know im going to get an ear full but here it goes.....the best way to deal with stray cats is to get them fixed.....and then return them into the wild....after a few are caught and fixed they will keep the other starys away....stray cats are very protective of there area.....the clark county pound will fix them for a very cheap price..crop there ear and you return them to the wild....just kiling stray cats doesnt solve anything....theres plenty of them....the pound used to go out every few years round up 1000's of cats and kill them...didnt change a thing...now they trap them..fix them...and return them into the wild...problem is getting better in some areas in clark county...
> 
> onto the racoons, skunks, etc.....i used to live in the country and would have all sorts of animals get into the trash and such.....try buying a better trash can....or set up a safety light by the trash can or a sensor that makes noises as things come up too it....they'll move on....
> 
> just my 2 cents....i just think its funny how quick some are to kill animals but are the first ones to complain about people doing the same things to fish....such as pay lakes....but oh well good luck....


Thats exactly right about the stray cats. You remove one, and another may move into it's territory. You fix it and leave it, it will protect it's territory, but still kill wild birds and other animals so... I'm kinda on the fence there. I don't like their apparent effect on wild birds. I'd like to see those numbers.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

The ONLY solution to strays are owners accepting responsibility and fixing their pets. Till that happens, nothing will change. 

If its a domestic stray and doesn't have a home, put it down. Does nothing but cost time, effort, and money to deal with unwanted domestic animals in any other way. It's just a sad truth. I see no benefit in reintroducing them, fixed or not. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## guppie (Mar 12, 2018)

yakfish said:


> We have an issues with animals getting into our trash cans outside. Most mornings on my way off to work I have to clean up a mess of trash that has been spread over my back yard. I have set a live trap this past week and have caught 4 cats, 2 squirrels, a skunk and a raccoon. I released the squirrels since their not responsible for the trash mess. I released the skunk live just to get rid of it without getting sprayed. I took the cats for a drive well outside of town (released live) to get them out of our neighborhood (we have a lot of strays). and I killed the raccoon (big nasty bugger) I'm sure he was the one getting into my trash cans.
> 
> My problem is that I live in town and obviously the discharge of firearms within city limits is NOT legal. So what would be a good way to dispatch these nuisance creatures in a humane way? Without having to shoot them.


I would just get a better garbage can. One with a locking lid.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

how are animals lifting up a heavy lid?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Pellet to the ear


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Reviving a 7 year old post. It is not even winter yet. There is a lot of information that can be found with the search function, without rehashing it.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I see people are clicking on recommended reading posts. I guess thats the reason they are there to get more views?


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Our town is overun with black squirrels, I live trap em and give them swimming lessons in the pond, if they can hold there breath for 1 minuite, I let them go!!


----------

